# NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs 15



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I would like to show anglers on this forum the new 100% carbon-fiber tiller handle extension. I have been working on this for 4 months.  Planning, designing, and researching.  This one is 3 feet in length.  I can make them up to 10 feet (not practical) or as short as 1 foot.  This extension is a balance between simple, attractive looks, affordable price, light, and strong.  At 3 foot in length the tiller extension in the photo weighs 15 ounces!  The price as you see it in the photos: stainless steel hardware and 37 inches long: $149. Shorter length and lighter duty is less in price.  This one can do it all.  

I am designing several others: different hardware options for the angler who wants to quickly remove the extension and “light duty” models for trolling motors only (light construction and lower price). If you want something custom, I can do that too.  I can use colored materials, but it will be heavier and not as strong (carbon fiber is black).

Call me if you want one. I have several orders already.  I will attend the Brandon Tournamant.  I will deliver a few, if any East Coast guys/gals want one, I will deliver free, but I need to know by next weekend in order to have them ready.

Joe Welbourn
813-928-9887


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

That looks cool Joe! 

How is the "handle end" finished? Is open or capped in some way?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

Open in this photo. I did not cap it since I use this one for prototyping other features like kill switch, jackplate and/or trim tab controls. I was thinknig to slide a motorcycle grip over the open end.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

Congratulations on getting that thing done. Looks good.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

Looks Great Joe [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

Got more orders today. Thanks guys. I will bring some to the Brandon tournament.

Joe


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

It is official.  My carbon fiber tiller extension will be called the "TillerPillar".  Sold by my new micro company: Carbon Marine.

I am in the process of organizing (accounting, order taking, packing, artwork, website, advertising, R&D, etc) the micro-company for this first product in my line-up.  Next is the 100% carbon fiber casting deck, bolt on carbon bow decks and stern decks (for those Gheenoe owners seeking a deck without a fiberglassing headache, inspired by Capt Brian Epperson).  











Joe
[email protected]
813-928-9887


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

Pinging Mark from Lousianna. I do not have your phone number we spoke about the Tohatsu handle and casting platforms. Call or email me your contact info. Were you able to dissassemble the handle and take photos?

Joe
[email protected]
813-928-9887


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

Congrats on the new business venture!



> bolt on carbon bow decks and stern decks (for those Gheenoe owners seeking a deck without a fiberglassing headache, inspired by Capt Brian Epperson).


Now this sounds interesting. The reason you mention is exactly why the mods I'm doing to my highsider are bolt-on, plus they are removable. Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

Carbon fiber deck huh???  if u are successful doing the CF decks then u will see me ordering from you but ! I want to see your process of the decks from the basic model gheenoe classic and highsider.


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

When Joe mentioned them, I was interested in the tiller extension right away, but as soon as he mentioned the decks the other day I had to say enough is enough! I want a matching set: tiller, front deck, rear deck, and low casting stool all in black Carbon Fiber with gray seadek please   :

I wish you much success Mr. Welbourn in your new venture. 
And a round of applause for all those micro skiff owners showing Mr. Welbourn some product purchasing love


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

Thank you fellows for the votes of confidence.  I will not disappoint you.  I am working late into the night.  I am amazed at the level of interest.  I get calls everyday.  I am excited and working to get caught up.  I did not expect the popularity, BUT I welcome it.  

Joe
[email protected]
813-928-9887


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW: A Three Foot Tiller Extension that weighs*

For the fellows I have spoken already with about ordering a TillerPillar (a affordable carbon fiber tiller handle extension).  Here is the information I need from each of you.  Please cut the questions out of this post and email the questions and your answers back to jwelbourn[email protected].  I will also send these questions to each of you individually.  Thank you in advance.

1. Brand of your motor:___________
2. Year of motor:________________
3. Rated horsepower:____________
4. Motor type (2-stroke or 4-stroke):__________
5. Diameter of the smallest end of the grip:___________
6. Length of the grip:___________
7. Diameter of the largest end of the grip:____________
8. Can you remove the grip revealing a rigid sleeve underneath (alternative mount for more rigidity):_________
9. Diameter of the sleeve underneath the grip:___________
10. Type of mounting hardware you desire (permanent bolt-on or quick-release removable):_____
11. Length of extension you desire (1 to 5 foot, to the closest 6 inch mark):__________
12. Do you want to a "rigid mount" to the underlying sleeve (if possible) or mount over the existing rubber grip:_______

I am gathering this data to be absolute sure you are 100% satisfied.  Every TillerPillar comes with a 100% satisfaction guarantee or I will refund 100% of your purchase price.  Period!  This information lets me get it right the first time and reduce unnecessary re-work.  As always, I welcome any input/ideas you would like to offer. 

Joe


----------

